# na druhém konci drátu



## Wings11

Dobrý den,

jak se řekne anglicky "na druhém konci drátu"? Myslím to v tom smyslu, když někdo s někým telefonuje. Např. "Osoba na *druhém konci drátu* mluvila perfektně anglicky". "The other line"?

Děkuju


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

Našel jsem _the other end of the line_, also here.


----------



## morior_invictus

...on/at the other end...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, all the versions suggested so far are good and idiomatic - "at/on the other end (of the line) ..."


----------



## Wings11

Děkuju moc !!!


----------

